

Similarities Between New Ventures and Hot Women - sunnybrowse
http://www.25geeks.com/2010/chicken-soup-for-the-entrepreneurs-soul/

======
fleitz
I've lost a lot of money chasing women, but few women chasing money. Stick to
the cash, the rest will follow.

